#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Advanced 2013 & Related Discussion >  >  I have got xyz marks in IIT JEE should I repeat

## guglip

*Hi. I have secured 195 marks in jee 2011 with one negetive mark, 275 in BITs, expecting arround 210-215 in AIEE, Also I secured 460/500 in +2,I want to do CSE.I My dream is IIT .By heart I want to repeat JEE with a still better coaching.Can somebody suggest me, should I repeat or take admission where-ever I get this year.

Thanks*





  Similar Threads: Jee main marks for DTU Surveying - 1 2 Marks Q and A aieee marks Do marks matter for getting job in PSU? Will India repeat History after 23 years in Cricket World Cup 2011??

----------


## kish

> *Hi. I have secured 195 marks in jee 2011 with one negetive mark, 275 in BITs, expecting arround 210-215 in AIEE, Also I secured 460/500 in +2,I want to do CSE.I My dream is IIT .By heart I want to repeat JEE with a still better coaching.Can somebody suggest me, should I repeat or take admission where-ever I get this year.
> 
> Thanks*


[MENTION=12757]guglip[/MENTION]: I think you have a decent AIEEE score and u should get to do CSE at a decent college this yr....Go for the IIITs or NITs like Calicut, etc. 

As far as IIT is concerned, u can repeat it after one year...Study hard in your 1st yr and crack it....I have seen many friends doing it...and that too successfully.....There is no point in wasting one precious year....when the  certainty that u ll get into IIT is not there......if u get thru...well and good, if u dont....then work hard for 4 yrs of ur engg.....Most NITs get top companies like IITs and u too may end up in one if u work hard enuf for the next 4 yrs.....

----------


## samah

I dont quite agree with u [MENTION=8644]kish[/MENTION]. This guy has got talent to crack JEE and if he drops a yr...he might as well get into it....if he gets into a college, he might not get enuf  time to study......

----------


## ayuboy

I too was going thru the same dilemna....though i am getting BITS Pilani, but still IIT is something I wanna crack at all costs....cant seem to take a call.......

----------

